# Maria and the Family



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 24, 2006)

some shots Daisy has been saving in a webshots album...

http://community.webshots.com/user/sweet_daisy25

thanks for looking!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 24, 2006)

here is another

http://community.webshots.com/user/sweet_daisy24


----------



## Calliope (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Ray....  thanks for the link to the photos!  My is Maria growing FAST!  She's so beautiful - I'm sure you're one proud papa!  Give her hugs for me!  :hugs:


----------



## Arch (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats one cute baby!.....thanks for sharing ray :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh, wow! I only glanced through, as I"m still at work right now, but boy is she getting big! (ang beautiful!!!)

Thanks for sharing Raymond!


----------



## Karalee (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow! Shes even standing now (Assisted - but still!!)
My how time flies....Corry's right too, she is beautiful!


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow Ray. We will have to spend a weekend together like we did in Niagara Falls sometime soon. I think Berni is on Maria withdrawals and I bet Daisy would like some shopping time with Berni again 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Daisy took most of those shots.



			
				AIRIC said:
			
		

> Wow Ray. We will have to spend a weekend together like we did in Niagara Falls sometime soon. I think Berni is on Maria withdrawals and I bet Daisy would like some shopping time with Berni again
> 
> Eric



We should go down to Point Pelee soon, I am thinking about making the run tomorrow.


----------

